
Volkswagen Claims Ownership of an Entire Group of Insects - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/takedowns/volkswagen-claims-ownership-entire-group-insects
======
lainga
I'm getting a feeling that the "mindless and unwarranted takedown filter" is
going to become a stereotype, like the "cruel and greedy kulak" of the 21st
century. We're getting flooded with stories like this from Amazon and Youtube
already of small businesspeople getting screwed over, and it never, ever looks
good on the company.

------
bunnymancer
Well.. This is what we get for the DMCA as it has absolutely zero consequences
for misuse.

------
breakingcups
Perhaps the only way to demonstrate the utter silliness that is DMCA takedowns
is to flood the system with takedowns aimed at people who usually issue them
frivously themselves and have the resources to fight them.

------
noworld
There needs to be some negative feedback for companies that do this.

~~~
contravariant
Well you're in the right place.

------
XalvinX
Americans have always called those cars "bugs"...imagine if they took this
nonsense that far.

